# mount touchup



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

i have a head mount of a mule deer that my grandfather shot that needs some touchup. i have no idea how old it is, but i would guess it is close to 40-50 years old. recently got divorced and the wife had it in the dusty attic for over a year. it is rather important to me so i want to know cost and whether there is a good taxidermist in the downriver area. i know of new image in flat rock, but have no idea the quality of work. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Touch up is very general, are you talking a total redo, or just a wash and blow dry? If you post pictures of the mount, maybe someone could give you an estimate.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

There may not be a whole lot that can be done with it shy of a new cape. Probably what can be done is just dusting it, being careful to go with the hair, and cleaning the glass eyes. There could be some touch up painting, it just depends on how bad it is.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

ill take some pics and repost them


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

Most heads can be restored. Recently, I have done 4 different restorations on mounts all over 25 years old. The cracking and loose clay work is removed, the hide is thoroughly cleaned, new appoxy clay is added to fill cracks, rippled ears are rehydrated and carded so they dry flat again, and it is repainted. I have had great success with this, so yes it can be done! There is a taxidermist on your side of the state that has restored all the mounts for Michigan State and if you would like I could probably make a call and get you a phone number to call.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks custom artist, here are the pics.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That's really not in to bad of a condition. If you can find the cleaner 'Mount Brite', you can do it yourself. 

Keep an eye on the post below "Cleaning Deer Mounts" and watch for an answer from Custom Artist.

Mitch


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

it mostly just has a ton of drywall dust on it. like i said it was sitting in an attic while i was trying to get my house back from the monster that was my ex wife.:lol:


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

It seems it really is not that bad. It is hard to tell if things like the mouth and eye area are cracked. Are they? 
Anyway I posted this once for you but I noticed it did not show up. Here it is again. Also, I will post some before and after of the one I did.


(517) 543-4313
Peter J. Ocello of Preservation Specialties

He is in the Lansing area, and I heard he is the one that did Michigan State Universities Mount Restorations. But, he may be very costly.

On the one I will display, I used "Mount Brite", Apoxy to refill tear ducts and resculpt eyes, mouth and nose areas. It was covered in fly specs, so I cleaned and restained horns as well.

Ok, I guess I need direction on how to post photos on here!


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

I have posted photos before and after of a recent shoulder Mount I restored under my personal photos for you to see.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

there are no cracks or anything like that. mostly just dirty. thanks for all the help.


----------

